# Bear & Nick Update from AGA



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy FOR Bear and Nick!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, wonderful news!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great news!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That is what I am praying for! Thanks for the great news.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a wonderful thing to come out of a contentious issue on here.

Hooray for those two sweet boys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, glad to hear it. 

Congratulations to AGA for receiving the Starfish Award!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is so awesome to hear! I just love success stories!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh man!! How did I miss this!!!??? I am so happy to read this update. Can't take this boys out of my mind!!! Great great news!!.


----------

